# Traveling beds



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Found these great suitcases at a yard sale..
so we turned them in to Dog beds on the go..I still have to add the pocket on the back of it and I am thinking of picking another fabric for the big one


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Aren't you the creative one!! I love the idea!


----------



## tinkerwolf (Aug 5, 2012)

I think you could sell these on eBay, there must be an endless supply of old suitcases out there!


----------



## Winston's Mom (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh I love that, wish I was creative like that.....


----------



## BuddyAnLadyBug (Aug 13, 2012)

Love the idea!!! 

~Erica~


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks so much


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol way crafty!  ive seen beds like this sell for...$1,000 on etsy LMAO...people are nuts


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow those are great!


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

Super cute! I've seen these for sale on Etsy - they are very expensive. Great job!


----------

